# Technical question. Can you change the digital odo from miles to kilometers? (2007 A6 3.2)



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

I called the Audi dealer, They don't know. I checked the owners manual and can't find anything printed about that. I did a search on here for "miles to kilometers" and "kilometers" and it came up with nothing. 

Does anyone know if you can change the digital readout to say Kilometers instead of Miles. In case I wanted to take the car into Canada.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

its in your MMI, click on CAR... and then i belive its the bottom left SETTINGS... easy


----------

